

Linux Users Banned from Diablo III Servers - dartttt
http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/07/linux-users-banned-from-diablo-iii.html

======
giZm0
"We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to
ensure that every player is able to enjoy their time in Diablo III. Thank you
for respecting our position."

Why would they to this? The money you pay for your game is as good if you play
it on some other platform.

